# Locums or Independent Contractors?



## rtrancher (Mar 22, 2010)

We are a clinic who has lost one provider and will soon be losing another. We were billing locums to cover for the first provider.  We still have not found any permanent providers and the locums coverage has ended due to the 60 day rule.  We are now working with temporary doctors for coverage...do I bill these doctors as independent contractors?  Has anyone had experience doing this?


----------

